# Atari-Onlinespiel richtig verkaufen



## Communicator (1. März 2011)

Hallo,

ein Kumpel von mir will ein Spiel verkaufen, was er online registriert hat um mit anderen eben online zu spielen.....

Wie funktioniert das mit dem Key, das der Käufer dieses Spiel auch online spielen kann ??
Kann/muß man es bei Atari wieder freigeben, oder wie geht das ??

Gruß.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2011)

Gute Frage, ich würde da einfach mal eine Mail an den Support von Atari schicken oder mal Dr. Google fragen


----------



## Communicator (1. März 2011)

Dr. Google wurde bereits befragt, ich möchte Euch ja nicht unvorbereitet befragen. Den Support habe ich ihm auch geraten, hoffe aber das es hier im Forum schon jemand selber gemacht hat und berichten kann. Das mit dem Support ist ja auch immer so eine langwierige Angelegenheit.

Gruß.


----------

